# My weekend project at deer camp



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Buck pole put up Labor day weekend. Think it will do?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

How many deer do you think I can hang from it?


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

all of 'em??


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

5 or 6? 3-4 in the middle and one on each end on the outside.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

We have a 2x6 strung between 2 trees. A lot less work. Ours is about the same length.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Steve said:


> How many deer do you think I can hang from it?


Considering you hunt near Wellston, probably every one of them within 10 square miles... 

Just kidding. Nice looking buck pole.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

PSSSST Steve....Indian River has the Big Cross....your looks funny.....:lol:


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like a FINE buckpole to me.Hope you get to try it out soon.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Looks good to go Steve.
IMO, You do need a couple pieces of hardware to make things easier.:coolgleam
Coincidently, I make these up with parts from Wellston Hardware. 
Since we discussed THAT mutual problem, you can have this extra I have on hand. 








The chain loops around the cross bar, move it along to lift the Deer and lash to the cleat to hold it up while tying the deer with a shorter piece of rope...
The rope through the pulley should have a strong snap hook on the end.
Snap the rope around the neck and unsnap after tying.
Use a bow knot to yank and drop the deer when needed.

To really take it to the next level...find an old, or even new, $25 boat trailer winch for handling those big ones when by yourself.
This one happens to be in a shed for butchering...but they work on the side of your upright too.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

If those are 6x6 posts (legs & top).... then a whole bunch of deer. Nice job!


----------

